# RS 2008 vs. 2009 geometry?



## jeffchri (Aug 19, 2009)

Howdy - I'm looking to get an RS, and I rather like the 2008 paint scheme AND the availability of DA gruppo for it (looks like it's Ultegra only for 2009 OTS at least).

I can only test ride a 2009 RS however ... looks like a 58 is correct. Is the geometry for the '08s the same for a 58? What other differences are there besides cosmetic and bike build?

Thaks much!
- Jeff


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

There might be a difference in fork not sure, but that's easy to confirm, but the geometry will be the same.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

They are the same frame geometry. Some '08s came with the Easton fork though, which may have a different feel. Different handle bar spec also, which might make a big difference in the cockpit. Some of the '08s came with compact bars, while others came with deep bars. All 3T fork, handle bar, and stem now for 09.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> They are the same frame geometry. Some '08s came with the Easton fork though, which may have a different feel. Different handle bar spec also, which might make a big difference in the cockpit. Some of the '08s came with compact bars, while others came with deep bars. All 3T fork, handle bar, and stem now for 09.


Cervelo sure has used a lot of different forks on their bikes in the last few years.


----------

